# Ombre FUR???



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Thought this was interesting, as she's a black cat yet when you part her fur this is what you see all over...
Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That looks perfetly normal to me! When I was little we had a very fuzzy (part longhair) black cat and that's how his fur was. Later years I had a set of three black cats and they had this too. I'm not sure if it's only with black cats...


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh okay HAHA I thought her coat was going to start changing or something. Her coat is pretty funky as is. In the sunlight or really any type of natural light she looks chocolate brown and I can see black tabby stripes all over her...but then under indoor lighting or far away she looks jet black


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her coat color is called "Black Smoke". Sometimes as kittens they have faint tabby markings that fade away as they age. Some years ago I had a lovely black smoke longhair Manx female that gave me beautiful kitties. The color is somewhat uncommon.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cool! Thank you, catloverami, I never knew there was a name for it. My childhood black cat had reddish tones to his fur in sunlight, but some black cats seem to have bluish tones. Interesting.


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Interesting I had never heard of the term black smoke before so thank you!
And yes she actually is a little over a year old now and she still does have her tabby markings. Especially when she goes out on the patio and the sun hits her you can see the tabby stripes on her body and chest and face too. And she turns a nice chocolate color. Its super cute. She has also been having white hairs popping up around her chest too..just a few white strands here and there.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A black cat's coat can be affected by lying in the sun, and yes it can turn it chocolate color. When it goes thro coat drop in the fall, it should be black again.


----------

